# Stupid Freakin' Trespassing City People



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Took a buddy to my "lease" out of San Marcos, on the Blanco River, to get him some deer. We get in the stand about 4pm and not long after someone starts shooting a pistol down the in river behind my stand. 

Nobody is supposed to be hunting or shooting on that property. The owner of that property owns the place I hunt and he didn't want anybody shooting on that side of the river. He had to go through a closed but unlocked gate to get in there. 

So I grab my rifle and go investigate. I see some dumb arse standing next to an Isuzu, reloading his pistol while his two dogs are running around. 

I hollar to him, "hey numb nutz, you're trespassing and you best get the he!! outta here pronto". He yells back at me, "I'm not trespassing, this river belongs to the people. You need to get a life". 

Oh really? I yell back, "those are bold words for someone standing squarely in the crosshairs of my .270. You best get going. The police have already been called and are on their way". At which point he high tails it. 

I had called the sheriff's office (where I work) but nobody was available. All units were tied up on calls. But he didn't know that. 

Where do these idiots get off with this mentality? Their audacity. I'm amazed. If I was some hillbilly, cedar chopper I could have blown him and his dogs into scorched earth. Idiots.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

some people just dont think... that being said, why would you confront a man who has a gun? especially since you were obviously carrying a rifle and were either pointing at him or saying you would point at him. should have just called the police and scoped him while he got busted.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Must have been from the Houston area


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

You BS'd him but he ruined your hunt, now who is the winner, if you knew you were right you should have shot his tires out--since you had him in the crosshairs. rs


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

was he shooting a cheapass springfield XD


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Must have been from the Houston area


Or San Marcos, San Antonio, Austin are any other small or big town. They could have come from up or down the road. Who knows.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I am sure you got his lic plate and description of vehicle to give to the law. You can be the complainant on the trespassing. You are the witness. 

Charlie


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> some people just dont think... that being said, why would you confront a man who has a gun? especially since you were obviously carrying a rifle and were either pointing at him or saying you would point at him. should have just called the police and scoped him while he got busted.


Well first of all he had a pistol and I was 100 or so yards away. Secondly, I was completely camo'd and no way he could see me. Thirdly, as a police officer I often confront people with guns. And lastly, as I said in the original post, I called my office but all officers were tied up.

Now, to make matters more complicated the man who owns the property lives in Dallas and he would have to be the complainant for the trespassing charge, which he isn't going to do.

My goal was to scare the guy off so we could resume hunting, which I accomplished.

The point of the post was to demonstrate how totally stupid some people are. To trespass in the middle of deer season and to be smart arsed with an armed person, that you can't see, but clearly sees you. You got a pistol and he's got scoped rifle.....hmmm, not smart.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> You BS'd him but he ruined your hunt, now who is the winner, if you knew you were right you should have shot his tires out--since you had him in the crosshairs. rs


Actually, I BS'd him out of there and we resumed hunting. 20 minutes later we had deer at the feeder and we left there with nice fat doe.

Why would I shoot his tires out when all I wanted was the jerk to leave? The owner of the property is a developer and won't prosecute because he doesn't have time to get tied up in court. BSing him out of there was the best option.

Now, If he'd been on my side of the river, where I have a written lease, then I could have had him arrested.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

LandPirate said:


> Now, to make matters more complicated the man who owns the property lives in Dallas and he would have to be the complainant for the trespassing charge, which he isn't going to do.
> 
> .


There is your problem, the man that leased you the property to hunt, aint gonna do squat, where is your complaint? Put a lock on the gate, will he give you that much authority? I hate a trespasser more than most, but it sounds like you are between a rock and somebody's friends, just sayin. rs


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> There is your problem, the man that leased you the property to hunt, aint gonna do squat, where is your complaint? Put a lock on the gate, will he give you that much authority? I hate a trespasser more than most, but it sounds like you are between a rock and somebody's friends, just sayin. rs


While there's one owner the property is split by the river. On my side I have a lease but the river is the boundary. The other side is gated, fenced and posted but the owner won't lock it because he has surveyors and so forth coming and going. All I can do with trespassers on that side is run them off. I just don't understand where these people get off thinking that trespassing is ok. And then being argumentative when told to leave. They ought count their blessings that they aren't going to jail.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

You are in a tough spot Pirate, I have always said realtors are the biggest poachers, good luck bud--call the owner and express your concerns. rs


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> some people just dont think... that being said, why would you confront a man who has a gun? especially since you were obviously carrying a rifle and were either pointing at him or saying you would point at him. should have just called the police and scoped him while he got busted.


Another Monday morning quarterback.

It seems like on threads like this that it is a race to bring up a perceived wrong, whether it be morally, ethically, legally, etc. so you can come across as some how better/smarter than the original poster. And or to stir the pot. Same type of thing as the Jr. game warden syndrome. Sorry for veering from the topic, but this gets old.

And why did he confront the man with a gun? Because his was bigger


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

deke said:


> Another Monday morning quarterback.
> 
> It seems like on threads like this that *it is a race to bring up a perceived wrong*, whether it be morally, ethically, legally, etc. so you can come across as some how better/smarter than the original poster. And or to stir the pot. Same type of thing as the Jr. game warden syndrome. Sorry for veering from the topic, but *this gets old*.
> 
> And why did he confront the man with a gun? Because his was bigger


x2


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

LandPirate said:


> While there's one owner the property is split by the river. On my side I have a lease but the river is the boundary. The other side is gated, fenced and posted but the owner won't lock it because he has surveyors and so forth coming and going. All I can do with trespassers on that side is run them off. I just don't understand where these people get off thinking that trespassing is ok. And then being argumentative when told to leave. They ought count their blessings that they aren't going to jail.


Just another dumazz. The world is full of them.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Simple enough...put your own chain and lock on the gap when you're hunting on the other side of the river and remove it when you leave! 

Obviously the guy didn't just drive down the road till he found an unlocked lifetime gate to drive through to shoot his pistol...somebody told him he could!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Who is the owners agent? this could be you and you would have all the authority needed to file any charges, both my dad n I carry a note from the landowner to be the 'owners agents'....WW


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I hate trespassers just as much as the next person, but the most rediculous thing to do is go around pointing guns at each other or THREATENING to do so....

You were not in danger.... call the police or gw and let them handle it.

Is it really worth somebody dying over? Really????


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> I hate trespassers just as much as the next person, but the most rediculous thing to do is go around pointing guns at each other or THREATENING to do so....
> 
> You were not in danger.... call the police or gw and let them handle it.
> 
> Is it really worth somebody dying over? Really????


I guess we should just all give up our property and property rights anytime some dumbarse decides to take them. HUH? If it takes pointing a gun at some idiot to protect my property or rights, them I'm going to be pointing that gun. The trespasser has already made the decision of what his life is worth. Most trespassers are not some innocent, lost person looking for directions. They have made a conscious decision to violate someone else's rights.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Floatin Doc said:


> I guess we should just all give up our property and property rights anytime some dumbarse decides to take them. HUH? If it takes pointing a gun at some idiot to protect my property or rights, them I'm going to be pointing that gun. The trespasser has already made the decision of what his life is worth. Most trespassers are not some innocent, lost person looking for directions. They have made a conscious decision to violate someone else's rights.


So you would kill someone because they are shooting a pistol into the river, with their 2 dogs running around, have no idea you are there and are not even on YOUR property??

There are so many other options that its pointless to even write them down.

Its not about giving up your property rights, its about keeping a good head on your shoulders and not letting your temper get the best of you.

The guy wasnt harming the property, not stealing, etc.... he was prolly some random guy getting some shooting time in and letting his dogs run around because he prolly lives in an apartment and doesnt have a place to do so.

The gate was unlocked and for all anybody knows, somebody just told him to go down there... .but by all means, lets snipe his asss from 100 yards out and ask his corpse the questions later...

Do you know how many times I tromped around on random properties when I was growing up with my BB gun shooting at cans, trees, etc? Is that deserving of a 270 bullet to the brain??

Do I believe the guy was in the wrong for being out there? Yes

Do I believe deadly force should be used to let him know that? No


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Floatin Doc said:


> I guess we should just all give up our property and property rights anytime some dumbarse decides to take them. HUH? If it takes pointing a gun at some idiot to protect my property or rights, them I'm going to be pointing that gun. The trespasser has already made the decision of what his life is worth. Most trespassers are not some innocent, lost person looking for directions. They have made a conscious decision to violate someone else's rights.


By the way, if you are prepared to point that gun, you better be prepared to pull that trigger....

Pointing a gun at someone as a scare tactic will get you killed.

So if you are not willing to shoot him, then you dont even need to raise the barrel.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> By the way, if you are prepared to point that gun, you better be prepared to pull that trigger....
> 
> Pointing a gun at someone as a scare tactic will get you killed.
> 
> So if you are not willing to shoot him, then you dont even need to raise the barrel.


He's a COP. I'm sure he is well aware of what he was doing....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Mrschasintail said:


> He's a COP. I'm sure he is well aware of what he was doing....


I would hope that a cop would not point a high powered rifle at someone who is not endangering his life and who is not on his property....

You dont see game wardens rolling up on you with guns pointed at your face everytime you get checked in the woods or marsh do you???


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> I would hope that a cop would not point a high powered rifle at someone who is not endangering his life and who is not on his property....
> 
> You dont see game wardens rolling up on you with guns pointed at your face everytime you get checked in the woods or marsh do you???


One thing that you can be absolutely certain of is that if he has a gun and I am pointing my gun at him, I am prepared to pull the trigger. Trespassing is a crime. Trespassing with a firearm is a felony. I think it's about time that people starting respecting the property rights of others. Whether it be breaking into someones car in the parking lot or deliberately trespassing on some else's property, it is a crime. Rolling over because it is some poor city person that just needs a place to shoot is not part of my makeup. I paid for mine, he can pay for his.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Here ya go! I have enough for everybody.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*Bubba <vs> Bubba*

u guys r funny


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Floatin Doc said:


> One thing that you can be absolutely certain of is that if he has a gun and I am pointing my gun at him, I am prepared to pull the trigger. Trespassing is a crime. Trespassing with a firearm is a felony. I think it's about time that people starting respecting the property rights of others. Whether it be breaking into someones car in the parking lot or deliberately trespassing on some else's property, it is a crime. Rolling over because it is some poor city person that just needs a place to shoot is not part of my makeup. I paid for mine, he can pay for his.


1) It was not the OP's property

2) The OP did not have permission to be on that property either, nor does he have the authority to decide who is allowed on it or what they do...

3) The OP was not in fear of his life or his property

The OP has no property rights in this matter at all, so no reason to even bring up that stuff.

They would bury him under the jail if the trigger was pulled.... and rightfully so....

For all anybody knows, the guy had permission to be there.

FYI... saying threatening words like "you are in my crosshairs" is also a felony...

No one is rolling over here.... If the guy is trespassing, then the proper steps need to be taken to prosecute him... .and killing him is not one of the proper steps.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

justinsfa said:


> No one is rolling over here.... If the guy is trespassing, then the proper steps need to be taken to prosecute him... .and killing him is not one of the proper steps.


I agree...but it sure seems like you could legally wound him, call the dog catcher on his dawgs and rough him up some...just to teach him a lesson! But that would probly mess up your hunting too! :biggrin:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't have a dog in this fight, but rather just asking a question? Is it possible that he drove to the above mentioned location via the river bed? Or did he HAVE to access that point through the gate? Isn't there a law that permits recreational use of riverbeds? I am unclear on this law? Thanks.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

deke said:


> Another Monday morning quarterback.
> 
> It seems like on threads like this that it is a race to bring up a perceived wrong, whether it be morally, ethically, legally, etc. so you can come across as some how better/smarter than the original poster. And or to stir the pot. Same type of thing as the Jr. game warden syndrome. Sorry for veering from the topic, but this gets old.
> 
> And why did he confront the man with a gun? Because his was bigger


x3

Trespassing is wrong, unlocked gate or not the property was posted.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

BEER4BAIT said:


> was he shooting a cheapass springfield XD


Come on Beer4bait I had to save up to buy my Sub Compact 40. To me it was not cheap.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

TXDRAKE said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight, but rather just asking a question? Is it possible that he drove to the above mentioned location via the river bed? Or did he HAVE to access that point through the gate? Isn't there a law that permits recreational use of riverbeds? I am unclear on this law? Thanks.


There is a law granting access to state owned river beds to the public. The "river bed" goes beyond the water itself. Not saying what either party did here was right, but the guy shooting his pistol in the riverbed was well within his rights unless he was specifically in an area posted as a no trespassing area. If he crossed trough gates, he was trespassing. If he drove the riverbed, not much can be done.


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

LandPirate said:


> If I was some hillbilly, cedar chopper I could have blown him and his dogs into scorched earth. Idiots.


You are a police officer, when you calm down you should think about how this and other statements would reflect on you if God Forbid you had to use deadly force in the line of duty. You say you're a cop and where you work and have a picture of yourself. Just sayin...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

No fence needed nor locked gate to be posted...its a matter of law....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

srmtphillips said:


> There is a law granting access to state owned river beds to the public. The "river bed" goes beyond the water itself. Not saying what either party did here was right, but the guy shooting his pistol in the riverbed was well within his rights unless he was specifically in an area posted as a no trespassing area. If he crossed trough gates, he was trespassing. If he drove the riverbed, not much can be done.


Are you speaking of 'Navigatable water' I don't think this law is refering to acess with a automobile....WW


----------



## lurepopper (Apr 25, 2007)

*what a guy!*

stupid city people :cop: sad3sm


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Makes you wondrr what people are thinking, oh there is a gate that unlocked I think I will drive in there and start shooting. DUH


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

This may shed a little light.... there is alot more info, but its lunch time.... heres the link to read up on it more... http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/nonpwdpubs/water_issues/rivers/navigation/sweeney/

In Texas, the land under navigable streams*2* is legally open for public access.*3* No state agency, however, holds plenary responsibility for the management of freshwater riverbed lands. In effect, the Texas Legislature is the land manager for most of the roughly one million acres underlying navigable fresh water in Texas.*4* By contrast, the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department (TPWD) manages the state parks,*5* and the Texas General Land Office (GLO) oversees coastal submerged lands.*7* Various state agencies have been allotted authority over limited aspects of freshwater riverbeds,*8* but no agency is generally in charge. As a result, when new riverbed usage issues arise, the Legislature must address them directly. When deeds show private ownership of the beds of navigable streams, some believe that public use of these areas (whether by motor vehicle or some other means) is trespassing. A 1920s law called the "Small Bill," however, made clear that the public may legally access navigable streams regardless of a valid deed to the riverbed's surface.*8* A 1956 Attorney General Opinion established that the public's right to use Small Bill streams persists even when the stream is dry.*9* Public access to rivers is legally protected, and physical entry is easy in many parts of Texas. Indeed, it is a criminal offense to obstruct the inter­section of a public road and a navigable waterway.*10* Although nothing obligates governmental road authorities (mostly the State and counties) to make a special effort to enable passage between roads and waterways, many river crossings lie directly on the bed of waterways. Called "low-water crossings" by Texans, these intersections are passable at low water, and a driver may need only to turn the steering wheel to drive off the road and into the streambed.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Terroristic threats probably aren't the best way to go. I was actually involved in one of these fracases about ten years ago. The circumstances were similar, a mouthy lessor (hunter) who thought he owned all of my uncle Jay's property and actually made a "gun threat" to me and my cousin Bob. Bob happens to be the landowners son back home to see the folks and do a little hunting, and a rather edgy Vietnam vet. 

Loudmouth lost out fairly big that day. One truck windshield which Bob blew out with a load of sixes immediately after being threatened, charged with issuing a terroristic threat, hunting lease cancelled two weeks into the season no money returned. 

Y'all do whatever you have the cajones to do. Threaten me with a gun and small talk's over. Something's going to happen and it's going to be bad for someone.

The public is generally recognized as having a right to enjoy legal activities on the shores (below the fast bank) of a navigable stream. The public does not have the right to trespass on private lands to get there.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

*So I grab my rifle and go investigate. I see some dumb arse standing next to an Isuzu, reloading his pistol while his two dogs are running around. *

*I hollar to him, "hey numb nutz, you're trespassing and you best get the he!! outta here pronto". He yells back at me, "I'm not trespassing, this river belongs to the people. You need to get a life". *

*Oh really? I yell back, "those are bold words for someone standing squarely in the crosshairs of my .270. You best get going. The police have already been called and are on their way". At which point he high tails it. *

Everyone is jumping all over this guy for "YELLING" at a guy that most likely was tresspassing. From what I'm reading, it says that he "YELLED" at the guy that he had him in his crosshairs, he never says I "PHYSICALLY" had the trespasser in my crosshairs ready to shoot him. As far as the trespasser knew the guy could be in the brush without a gun at all. It sounds like most likely this guy was trespassing and he still used aggressive wording back after he was confronted. If he had said that he "PHYSICALLY" had his rifle up with the crosshairs on the guy ready to fire (especially as a police officer) then I could see why everyone would be so aggressive and wanting to jump on his case.

It seems like this website is being used more and more for people to be NEGATIVE and AGGRESIVE on any subject that you can find towards your own fellow "sportsman" that enjoy and have the same hobbies as all of us do that are 2coolers.

This website is full of useful information, great "sportman", great opportunities and is an excellent way to share your experiences, knowledge, memories, and anything else that has to do with the sport. We all "obviously" really enjoy 2cool so USE IT FOR WHAT IT IS MEANT FOR!


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

LandPirate said:


> I could have blown him and his dogs into scorched earth.


Dogs didn't do anything...


----------



## houstonoilers (Dec 10, 2009)

LandPirate said:


> "those are bold words for someone standing squarely in the crosshairs of my .270.


This!

'The river belongs to the people'. Sheeez. If he shows up again, that would be a nice quote for the ol' tombstone. JK of course...


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

> Terroristic threats probably aren't the best way to go. I was actually involved in one of these fracases about ten years ago. The circumstances were similar, a mouthy lessor (hunter) who thought he owned all of my uncle Jay's property and actually made a "gun threat" to me and my cousin Bob. Bob happens to be the landowners son back home to see the folks and do a little hunting, and a rather edgy Vietnam vet.
> 
> Loudmouth lost out fairly big that day. One truck windshield which Bob blew out with a load of sixes immediately after being threatened, charged with issuing a terroristic threat, hunting lease cancelled two weeks into the season no money returned.
> 
> ...


Good post.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Grizzly1 said:


> *So I grab my rifle and go investigate. I see some dumb arse standing next to an Isuzu, reloading his pistol while his two dogs are running around. *
> 
> *I hollar to him, "hey numb nutz, you're trespassing and you best get the he!! outta here pronto". He yells back at me, "I'm not trespassing, this river belongs to the people. You need to get a life". *
> 
> ...


I would hardly consider *"I'm not trespassing, this river belongs to the people. You need to get a life"* as an aggressive response.

And if some voice from a distance yells at me that they have me in their crosshairs, I am going to take their word for it, whether they PHYSICALLY do or not...

Thats like some dude saying, I have a bomb.... Are you really going to call him on his bluff???

I catch trespassers ALL THE TIME... the right way to handle the situation is to allow those whose job it is to enforce the law do just that...

Based on the response from the Sherriffs department, it wasnt a real priority for them to respond to anyway, so why bluff with threats of gunfire??

And Levelwind, I know where you are coming from. I know a guy who is spending his next 3 years in a jail cell for one of those terroristic threats... the courts dont take them likely.... He did what most of us has done, had a little too much to drink at a bar and got in a scuffle over something retarded and told the other dude that he would stomp his head in the ground....

Well, the next day, some visitors showed up to his house and awarded him with some steel bracelets... needless to say, he is screwed. Good guy too... its a shame, but thats just a real world example of what CAN happen and does.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

conditioner is better...


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> And Levelwind, I know where you are coming from. I know a guy who is spending his next 3 years in a jail cell for one of those terroristic threats... the courts dont take them likely.... He did what most of us has done, had a little too much to drink at a bar and got in a scuffle over something retarded and told the other dude that he would stomp his head in the ground....
> 
> Well, the next day, some visitors showed up to his house and awarded him with some steel bracelets... needless to say, he is screwed. Good guy too... its a shame, but thats just a real world example of what CAN happen and does.


Just for the sake of argument, last time I checked Terroristic Threat was at most a Class A misdemeanor (maximum 1 year confinement) unless you interrupt public services like gas, water, transportation or the like. If he got three years for a threat at a bar he needs a much better lawyer...... just saying.

I know this has nothing to do with the thread, but it seems your example is a little exaggerated or there was more to the story that you left out to help make your point. Y'all can all go back to arguing now about how to deal with tresspassers.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*WOW*

Great thread.???

So this guy was across a river shooting his pistol.
You had no idea who he was or if he had permission?
So you leveled down on him. ***?

Sounds like another great day in the field.

And people wonder why I basically quit hunting?!


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

wet dreams said:


> Are you speaking of 'Navigatable water' I don't think this law is refering to acess with a automobile....WW


Not sure about that - there was a big stink a few years ago with people running trucks and 4 wheelers up and down the riverbed which understandably was hacking off the landowners. The ruling was that they had access to the river as well as some of the land.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Almost like the internet Rambo's talking about shooting someone for missing up their fishing spot......LMAO


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

wildbill said:


> Just for the sake of argument, last time I checked Terroristic Threat was at most a Class A misdemeanor (maximum 1 year confinement) unless you interrupt public services like gas, water, transportation or the like. If he got three years for a threat at a bar he needs a much better lawyer...... just saying.
> 
> I know this has nothing to do with the thread, but it seems your example is a little exaggerated or there was more to the story that you left out to help make your point. Y'all can all go back to arguing now about how to deal with tresspassers.


Time you checked again. Can be a class A or a class B misdemeanor or a third degree felony, depending upon the circumstances.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

> The point of the post was to demonstrate how totally stupid some people are.


You succeeded.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> Time you checked again. Can be a class A or a class B misdemeanor or a third degree felony, depending upon the circumstances.


Like I said at most a class A misdemeanor, UNLESS you interrupt public services then its a Felony 3.... Unless there is more to the guys story, its hard to see how threating someone at a bar is an interruption of public services???? That is the only way it can be charged as a felony. A simple threat would fall under subsection 2 "place any person in fear of imminent serious bodily injury" and would be charged as a class B. So there is either more to the story or he needs a better lawyer if he got 3 years for threatening to beat some one up....

Again, this really has nothing to do with topic at hand. Just trying to make sense of the exampe given, that seems to be a little bit of an exaggeration.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

*The point of the post was to demonstrate how totally stupid some people are.*

Yup, I think thats all LandPirate was trying to do. But......instead everyone has to show how intelligent they are and that they know EVERYTHING and how to handle every situation like they NEVER do anything wrong or handle a situation the wrong way.

This thread is the perfect example of why many people are afraid to post a thread on here and before you know it people will start posting less and less because who in the HE!! wants to get attacked everytime you post something.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Read post #9 and #11, I am amazed at the people that go to the last post and garner an opinion, I feel for LandPirate--he is in a tough spot if the owner will not prosecute or make him the agent of the land(both sides of the river). rs


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

IS IT REALLY WORTH IT???

*Police: Red Lion man killed during bear hunting trespassing confrontation*

Staff and news service reports
Updated: 11/25/2009 09:18:59 AM EST

SUMMERVILLE -- An argument over trespassing apparently sparked a shootout in rural northern Pennsylvania Tuesday that left a landowner dead and a member of a bear hunting party hospitalized with a gunshot wound, police said. Trooper Bruce Morris said Frank N. Shaffer, 63, of Red Lion was killed after he apparently confronted a group of four or five bear hunters about trespassing or walking across the land he owns with family members near Summerville, Jefferson County.
Investigators were trying to sort out the details of the incident, but charges are expected, Trooper Bruce Morris said. He said at least four shots were fired.
"From what side to who, who shot first - they're going through that process to try to determine it," Morris said.
Paul H. Plyler, 23, of Summerville was shot once and taken by a private vehicle to a hospital in nearby Brookville. Morris said Plyler was transferred to a Pittsburgh hospital but his injuries were not considered life-threatening.
Summerville is about 15 miles from Punxsutawney and about 60 miles northeast of Pittsburgh. Morris described the scene of the shooting as very remote.
Jefferson County Coroner Bernard P. Snyder said an autopsy was planned for Wednesday.
A man who answered the phone Tuesday night at a number listed for Shaffer declined to comment.


----------

